# personal history of fatty liver



## BROUTLEDGE (Jul 6, 2012)

The patient has a history of fatty liver, is there a Diagnosis for this? 
Thanks


----------



## joecorinn (Jul 6, 2012)

V12.79


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey,

Fatty Liver => 571.8 => Diseases of Digestive System (520-579) => Hx of Diseases of Digestive System => V12.7x 

As,  *V12.70 Unspecified digestive disease* 
     V12.71 Peptic ulcer disease
     V12.72 Colonic polyps
*V12.79 Other*

So V12.79 is appropriate one!!!

Hope this helps!!! 

VJ


----------



## BROUTLEDGE (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for your help.


----------

